# Review



## Paymaster (May 22, 2013)

I am a totally no body, but I bit the bullet and bought an Akorn Kamado style cooker by CharGriller and I am blown away by it's performance and it's miserly way with lump charcoal. I highly recommend this piece of equipment. I bought mine at Lowe's for $299.00 and I believe it is worth every penny. Temp control is another great feature. Just my opinion with a thought toward helping some here smoke some good eats!


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2013)

you had me at miserly.

going to check it out since i haven't bit the bullet on a weber and spent around the same on a large gold series with shelves (i forget what that's called).

and no one is a nobody if they express an opinion. 

lurkers are nobodies, imo, by definition.


----------

